# Gower Accessibility - Narrow and Steep?



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

This is my first season motorhoming so driving still causes me nightmares.
We are planning a trip to the Gower Peninsular in Sept. I have planned a few stops on the south coast (steep) but the N/NW areas look very difficult cos the roads so narrow. Anyone any experience of driving a motorhome in Gower?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sister in law has a holiday home there hav visited 3 times without problem


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What size is your MH ??? That could have a substantial bearing on how people answer (i.e is it a long tag axle jobby, a coachbuilt, or a panel van conversion?? the important factor is length more than width, so thats the info that is needed)


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

If your still not confident driving your motorhome I would be very cautious about tackling something like Llangenith (Hill End) or Llanmadoc on the north and western coastline. Much of the approach road is single track with limited passing places. Even some of the southern sites are not that easy to approach particularly if you still view driving as a potential 'nightmare'. Many find access in a car problematic. 

If your committed to visiting south wales coastline both Fresh Water East and St Davids are stunning locations and far more accessible although more remote. Jak


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Davy
The Gower is fine some roads are narrower.
I think if you are still very cautious about driving the van you have a number of options
a) Go and take your time prepare to have queues behind you so develop a thick skin

b) change your destination for somewhere with bigger roads.

c) practise, practise, practise, get out and about in the van on varying roads little and often.

enjoy your van
Kev


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi DavyS,
I live on the North side of the Gower and would say that you shouldn't worry unduly about driving here.
There are a few steep and narrow sections in some areas, but most of these are avoidable, and not on main routes. 
As Jak has indicated, access to Hillend camp site, in Llangenith, and Llanmadoc camp site is not easy, but can be achieved with care. 
To put it into perspective, both of these sites have loads of large static caravans which have to be taken through the lanes on low loaders! 
If they can get there, so can you if you want to!!
All the main villages that you may want to visit, including the above, 
are accessed by the local bus services from Swansea. 
Again, in general, if they go to these villages several times a day access has to be reasonable!!
In your favour, as you're going in September, the roads will be quiet, so you shouldn't encounter many vehicles at all.
Go for it and have a Great trip.
Best Regards,
Lindsay


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I concur with the 'practice - practice' posts above.
When I first got my motorhome, I locked the car up and drove the van exclusively for 6 weeks as my only form of transport.
I must say that I now prefer diving a bigger vehicle , you get such a commanding view of all the traffic.
You'll soon become confident and relaxed, and dare I say it, you'll even enjoy the driving.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> What size is your MH ??? That could have a substantial bearing on how people answer (i.e is it a long tag axle jobby, a coachbuilt, or a panel van conversion?? the important factor is length more than width, so thats the info that is needed)


Well its coachbuilt, only 6m long; short wheelbase so very maneovrable but substantial swing at the back. 
Engine is only about 25bhp/ton so hills are a challenge; and weak synchro on first gear so emergency changes down to first when climbing a steep hill (for instance on a sharp bend or when meeting other traffic on a narrow road) are a heart-stopping to say the least.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Bill_H said:


> I concur with the 'practice - practice' posts above.
> When I first got my motorhome, I locked the car up and drove the van exclusively for 6 weeks as my only form of transport.
> You'll soon become confident and relaxed, and dare I say it, you'll even enjoy the driving.


Sounds a very good idea but none of my regular destinations (mostly town centres) have motorhome-friendly car parks so not really practical. But I will take your advice and use it for journeys where parking is practical.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We drove round the Gower Peninsula last year without any problems and I don't recall any horrendously difficult roads. Generally if there is no width restriction on a road (which would preclude me anyway) then I'm happy to go down it. If you find yourself on a narrow road try to spot passing places as you drive by in case you need to reverse. However most of the time the vehicle coming the other way will be smaller and will be the one having to get out of the way.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi DavyS
I can only think of one/two really steep sections, and narrow, that would require a change down to 1st gear to negotiate. 
If you came across these, you'd probably be lost, as they are not on the normal access routes to any of the popular villages.
I have a 6m Rapido and have not had any problems!
If, come September, you are still apprehensive, then pm me with your plans and I can check out the best routes for you to avoid possible problems.
Or, if you already have an idea of where you intend to stay, pm me in the next couple of days and I'll check it out and get back to you!!
Gower's a great place, especially out of season.
Best regards
Lindsay


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

We have stayed at Port Eynon and Hillend at Llangennith in our 6m motorhome.

Port Eynon is fairly straightforward to get to. I seem to remember a narrow bit on the way onto the peninsular but not too bad.

Hillend is a great campsite with a fairly narrow lane for the last mile or so. Take your time and it is pretty easy though. We were behind a Static caravan on a low loader one time and he made it OK.

We tend to park up when we go there and either walk or get the bus or a combination of the two. It is a lovely area so it would be a shame to not go. 

Get there nice an steady then leave the van where it is.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Gower was one of my weekend haunts when I lived in South Wales. 

I've tented there and towed a caravan there but never driven in a motorhome. I cannot forsee any difficulties driving a 6m motorhome. Yes some roads are narrow but no different to the kind of terrain in Devon and Cornwall except for the fact the Gower is probably better as it's less busy.

The Gower is possibly Britain's best kept secret. Rhosilli, Three cliffs Pwll Du and Llangennith are all fabulous as are many other places. Go there - you won't regret it as long as you get good weather.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Jak said:


> If your committed to visiting south wales coastline both Fresh Water East and St Davids are stunning locations and far more accessible although more remote. Jak


How dare you call Freshwater East Remote! I'll have you know I grew up in that small village, its not remote, just very backward..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

peribro said:


> ......However most of the time the vehicle coming the other way will be smaller and will be the one having to get out of the way.


A few days ago, we went on a coach trip of historical sites in the Somerset Levels. Very large coach: very narrow roads, so I watched the driver with interest.
Whenever a smaller vehicle came towards us the coach driver pulled over and stopped; thus the oncoming car had to maneovre around us.
Interesting.
I have a problem when I pull over tight to a hedge or stone wall - the fierce swing at the back stops me driving forward out of it!!


----------

